# Ballester Molina's



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anyone have interest in these? They are kind of neat.

Most 1911 parts interchange except for a few. It also does not have a grip safety.

I built one of these for fun a while back, and someone had to have it the next day.

I have 3 more frames and slides in a drawer. Might build a few more with milsurp parts.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks to have a pivoting trigger rather than the straight back design of a typical 1911


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

slightly. There is a single bar instead of the dual bar the 1911's have.

A few of the main parts interchange, but most are Molina Specific.

Good thing Argentina had a bunch of these things made. An order to Numrich usually get's everything.


----------

